# IF Fedor loses the Werdum fight?



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Obviously this thread comes out every time before a Fedor fight,but the situation is different every time. 
My guess would be an immediate rematch or he fights the loser of Rogers vs Overeem any thoughts?


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I think that sounds about right. One thing I do know, if he loses to Werdum of all people, he should probably be considered no higher than 5 or 6 in HW division.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

strikeforce reverse sweeps m1 into the mount and starts asking for small "re-negoiations" themselves or they just sit him out for a long, long time.

that's what i would do.

Crush m1 like a cockroach.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Its going to be impossible for Fedor to lose not saying he's great but if it goes to decision if he supposed to lose he'd be given a win. They want to build him up too much


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Fedor is not going to lose to Werdum...
...just for humor's sake though I would have to agree with Alizio.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there even an if?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Depends how it happens, if Werdum wins it is gonna be a submission that is a given, if he does decent striking takes Fedor down passes the guard and subs him then Fedor's stock has to drop, more likely would be Fedor hurting Werdum and winding up in a very dangerous guard. If its a flash submission Fedor will maintain a high standing in the divsision.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He will probably get the title shot then^^


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

If fedor loses i can see them giving him the winner of big foot silva and arlovski. I'm sure if arlovski wins hes gonna want a crack at fedor again.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

If Fedor loses Strikeforce and M-1 will go into a fetal position and ball their eyes out, while the fans will say that Fedor is still without a doubt number 2 in the world it's just the Werdum will be heralded as the greatest fighter of all time and say that Werdum would walk through the UFC HW division easily.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

If Fedor losses he will be given a title shot.

Hey, it worked that way for Brett Rogers.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont think there will be an instant rematch because I think the winner of this fight will for definite take on the winner of the Overeem/Rogers match who ever comes out the winner in ether fight, reason I am so certain of this is because with the HW title been laid dormant for so long, and Rogers coming off a loss to Fedor, only if they turn this into a 4 way elimination tourney for the title will there HW belt have any purpose and respect, and on that day when the 2 winners meet there will be a worthy HW champ at Strikeforce no matter what the outcome.

As for what I think Fedor will do if he looses, I think he will goto Japan and fight a few more showcase match-ups before retiring in a couple more years.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

If Fedor loses his stock deffinatly drops. He has to win out the rest of his MMA life to keep his top spot.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

hkado said:


> If Fedor loses his stock deffinatly drops. He has to win out the rest of his MMA life to keep his top spot.


your wrong, Fedor would still be a true legend in the sport, many true MMA fans would still respect the years he spent at the top of the HW ladder and understand that ever fighters day will come.

I can see Fedor still selling out huge areas in Japan win or loose in America, just because people will want to see the legend fight.

When Wanderlei Silva was on a 5 losses in his last 6 fights loosing streak did his fans stop wanting to see him fight, nope they still wanted to see him because he is a legend, same will apply to Fedor.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

If...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it required that this thread pop up on every MMA forum every time Fedor fights?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that the winner of Fedor/Werdum should get the winner of Overeem/Rogers and then you have the losers fight different people so that it is less likely that one of the two top contenders would be put on a two fight losing streak.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

If Fedor loses, Gus Johnson's head will explode. Remember how crazy he went in Kimbo vs Petruzelli. Jerry Millen will deny that it happened, and continue to talk about Fedor's supremacy. All UFC fanboys (myself included) will rant about how we've been telling you for years how overrated Fedor is, and how he's been ducking top competition etc. Pride fanboys and fedor fanatics will claim that everybody loses and he's still the best. Then he will go back to Japan, never fight for Strikeforce again, and fight guys like Bob Sapp for the rest of his career.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

If he loses, I'm blaming Sideways after his thread.


----------



## thejitz (Mar 29, 2010)

*Fedor doesn't lose. Lose does Fedor.*

We know Fedor is getting old, each of his future fight will be harder for him. But see the statement above.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got a question to pose real quick here.

Does anyone think Brett Rogers _wouldn't_ beat Nog and Kongo?


I guess if Fedor was in the UFC but fighting the same level of fighters he'd still be considered #1. But since he's outside the UFC fighting high level fighters everyone hates. But whatev.


Werdum doesn't stand even a minute chance of beating Fedor. The guy's never been submitted in ten years of ***** and MMA, and word from his camp is that no one has ever subbed him in training either. Werdum doesn't have the intensity IMO that's needed to even pose a threat.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I've got a question to pose real quick here.
> 
> Does anyone think Brett Rogers _wouldn't_ beat Nog and Kongo?
> 
> ...


I gotta call bullshit on never getting subbed in training. First of all that would imply that he was born as a great grappler. Even, if that was somehow true, even great grapplers occasionally get subbed in practice. You just don't get/stay as good as Fedor without drilling this crap thousands upon thousands of times. It's nearly a physical impossibility that he has never been subbed.

I think Brett Rogers would beat the current Nog (and any version of Kongo if Brett committed to taking him down, Kongo would destroy him in a striking battle.). I do think prime Nog would have been able to pull a sub out of his ass against Rogers.

But when people talk about UFC having better fighters I think they are refering to the big 4. Lesnar, Carwin, Cain, JDS.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> But when people talk about UFC having better fighters I think they are refering to the big 4. Lesnar, Carwin, Cain, JDS.


What a show to would be to have (going stylistically here

Overeem vs JDS
Carwin vs Rogers
Lesnar vs Fedor
Cain vs Werdum

Looking at that I think the SF big 4 could easy hang with the UFC big 4.

I would have Overeem over JDS and Fedor over Lesnar, would have Cain over Werdum, Carwin/Rogers woudl hate to call that fight but you know someone is going to get knocked out.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> What a show to would be to have (going stylistically here
> 
> Overeem vs JDS
> Carwin vs Rogers
> ...


Imagine one card with those 4 fights


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I've got a question to pose real quick here.
> 
> Does anyone think Brett Rogers _wouldn't_ beat Nog and Kongo?


Even after his recent showings, I think Rogers has little chance of beatin Nog. As far as Kongo, I'd say the odds are even.



KillerShark1985 said:


> What a show to would be to have (going stylistically here
> 
> Overeem vs JDS
> Carwin vs Rogers
> ...


I don't see any strikeforce fighters winning any of those fights. Cain's standup is good enough for him to JDS Werdum. Lesnar is to big and fast. He GNPs Fedor. Carwin dismembers the highly overrated Rogers. JDS beats Overeem by piss test.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Fedor must win decisively via SUB/KO/TKO in the 1-2 rounds. Any other outcome would be upsetting because every UFC fan remembers how Werdum was stopped by Dos Santos and beaten by Arlovski. Since he is nowhere near TOP 5, Fedor is expected to run through him with ease; if not, then it will be more difficult for Emelianenko to maintain his #1 status in HW division let alone in p4p rankings. Certainly, he'll still be considered #1 heavyweight, but he'll lose some of his fans in case of poor performance leading to unimpressive win or even loss (then #1 status will be lost after the fight in UFC for HW title with any outcome). In other words, Fedor cannot afford to lose to such fighter as Werdum.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Even after his recent showings, I think Rogers has little chance of beatin Nog. As far as Kongo, I'd say the odds are even.
> 
> 
> I don't see any strikeforce fighters winning any of those fights. Cain's standup is good enough for him to JDS Werdum. Lesnar is to big and fast. He GNPs Fedor. Carwin dismembers the highly overrated Rogers. JDS beats Overeem by piss test.


I see, so this is why you're all the way in the red.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

the same werdum that had trouble against big foot silva, not gonna happen unless fedor is hurt before the fight or werdum is allowed to wear spikes on his gloves (even then i would bet fedor).


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I see, so this is why you're all the way in the red.


Actually I'm all in the red, because the guys who got kicked out of the forum decided it would be fun to mess with me. Thank you for not making a valid rebuttal.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> I gotta call bullshit on never getting subbed in training. First of all that would imply that he was born as a great grappler. Even, if that was somehow true, even great grapplers occasionally get subbed in practice. You just don't get/stay as good as Fedor without drilling this crap thousands upon thousands of times. It's nearly a physical impossibility that he has never been subbed.
> 
> I think Brett Rogers would beat the current Nog (and any version of Kongo if Brett committed to taking him down, Kongo would destroy him in a striking battle.). I do think prime Nog would have been able to pull a sub out of his ass against Rogers.
> 
> but when people talk about UFC having better fighters I think they are refering to the big 4. Lesnar, Carwin, Cain, JDS.



Fdor lost a ***** tournement last year finishing second

but he beat the other guy really bad


And I find it very disrespectful against werdum that fedor should finish him in the first or second round.

I mean werdum is training not for nothing.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

If?!?!?? 

I am sorry my friend, but Fedor is going to whoop ass.
There is no way I see Werdum beating Fedor. Not to say that Fedor is invincible... Fedor almost blew it in the Rodgers' fight. I just think that Werdum is a little of his league in this one.

Fedor via KO...again. :smoke01:



Rusko said:


> And I find it very disrespectful against werdum that fedor should finish him in the first or second round.
> 
> I mean werdum is training not for nothing.


Well, of course Werdum is not training for nothing.

And your right, 1st or 2nd round is a bit disrespectful.
The 3rd round sounds about right for KO, don't you think? :sign02:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

First I see people putting Werdum in top ten HW. Now fedor or not Werdum has a chance. It's not like they made a freak show that fedor must ko /sub him in first round.
Myself I really want to see fedor vs overeem and than vs carwin or Cain in the ufc.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Fabricio Werdum is a legit opponent. A legit challenger.. he's smashed alot of solid guys..

Fedor is going to steal his positive energy and send his soul to he last emporers vortex of fallen champions....


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Personally, giving Rogers the title shot after Fedor took his head off makes no sense. Fedor should be fighting Overeem and Rogers should be fighting Werdum. Makes simple sense. Setting up a #1 contender the right way. Emelianenko losing to Werdum simply won't happen. Werdum only has better Jiu Jitsu but with Fedor's super-solid groundgame, Werdum won't submit him. Emelianenko is just too intelligent and would powerout of any submission attempts. The fight always starts on the feet and with the Emperor's superior stand-up with devastating 1 punch power, he could easily put Werdum to bed. I think that would be Fedor's best gameplan. Crack Werdum on the chin like he did Rogers---Game over...

_ P.S. What if Werdum gets drilled with a Dos Santos type uppercut?...BA---BOOOOM! That would be funny..._


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Fabricio Werdum is a legit opponent. A legit challenger.. he's smashed alot of solid guys..
> 
> Fedor is going to steal his positive energy and send his soul to he last emporers vortex of fallen champions....


I agree everyone keeps riding on Dana's propaganda about Fedor not fighting top guys, Arlovski wasn't on a 6 fight win streak with wins over Werdum,Rothwell,and Roy Nelson.Tim Sylvia had a record of 24-4 with losses to Nogueira,Couture,Mir and then Arlovski who he beat after Timmy.And then Brett i mean how is that not top competition.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor isn't going to lose to him, but he's not some joke fight. Werdum was a contender in the UFC before he was cut, and has the best ground game out of anyone Fedor has ever fought.

It should be a good fight, for however long it lasts.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

If Fedor manages to brutalize Werdum in Dos Santos' style, then it will surely prove that he's still the TOP force in MMA. I know Werdum is good, but he's just not on the Fedor level.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Werdum is a legit top 10 HW and a solid opponent for Fedor. But that being said it's definitely a favorable matchup for Fedor. Werdum has a wicked ground game but he is gonna struggle to get the fight to the ground and Fedor is no slouch in the submission game, and Fedor obviously has a clear advantage in the standup.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think many people are right that Werdum is probably a top 10 HW. I have him at #10. The problem is that there is a huge gap between the top 5 in the HW division and the bottom half. Werdum is going to have to catch Fedor in a submission to win, and I don't see this fight going. Well unless you count when Werdum hits the ground unconscious.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Its going to be impossible for Fedor to lose not saying he's great but if it goes to decision if he supposed to lose he'd be given a win. They want to build him up too much


I just think they'll let the decision go as it is and if Werdum wins, they'll hype him up more not only that, he'll be a lot easier to deal with financially as he'll be cheaper than FEDOR to negotiate with, and he's not managed by M1, enough said here.
If FEDOR wins they continue with the greatest fighter ever, as they'll market him.
I just hope winner gets Overeem


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

If fedor loses, then 
1)numerous threads from Fedor haters and Dana nuthuggers will instantly be opened, mentioning among others that fedor is #1523 p4p. 
2)fedor fans will talk about lucky punches and how he dominated until he got caught(maybe after slipping), saying that if they fought another 100 times, fedor will win all of them.

If fedor wins, then 
1)numerous threads from Fedor haters and Dana nuthuggers will instantly be opened, mentioning among others that werdum is #1523 p4p. 
2)fedor haters will talk about lucky punches and how fedor got dominated until werdum got caught(maybe after slipping), saying that if fedor fought any of the UFC Heavyweights fedor would lose from all of them.

Seriously, it depends on how he loses. I don't see him getting dominated by werdum, not even on the ground. Werdum's gnp isn't that great from the top and his guard, which is dangerous, has to deal with fedor's gnp(we know how that is). Werdum only has a puncher's chance for me. If he wins, he will have killed a legend...the only good thing from that would be that m1 would be one step closer to getting lost.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

He wont lose


----------

